# Adding a 140mm fan in 5.25 bays?



## n-ster (May 23, 2010)

I want to add a 140mm fan on top of the one already there on my brand new K62. I think it will take 4 x 5.25" bays. but how should I do it? I don't want it to rattle either


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

Are there removable plates under the 5.25 bay faceplates? 

I did this with my CM 690 with a 120mm...


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Are there removable plates under the 5.25 bay faceplates?
> 
> I did this with my CM 690 with a 120mm...
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/12573366.jpg



I have to say thats quite ingenious. To bad I dont have those removable covers


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

Zip ties. 






It worked out well in my old, old case.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

Not something I would do to a gaming case, it would break my heart


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

I'm sure there's a way you could use zipties and hide the fan at the same time....

If you shot some photos, I might be able to help you.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm sure there's a way you could use zipties and hide the fan at the same time....
> 
> If you shot some photos, I might be able to help you.



Hehehe, its a old Chieftec Biggie that I wanna use as Server since it has 2 nice drive cages. Hiding is not a problem. Getting the fans to ziptie to the cage is... I'll try to make some pics tommorow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

I'm sure with a bit of thinking, it could be figured out.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm sure with a bit of thinking, it could be figured out.



Yeah, problem is the cages dont really have any holes where I can put the zipties trough to attach the fan.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

Well, when you get those photos up, I'll see what I can think up.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, when you get those photos up, I'll see what I can think up.



Much appreciated.


----------



## n-ster (May 24, 2010)

hehe sorry my internet is down... I'll shoot some picks later but I'll try your suggestions when I get the time


----------

